# Whats This Pigeon Kind??



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

WHAT THE KIND OGF THIS PIGEON??







































THABK YOU 
IYADO


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No expert but it might be a Damascene (Mahomet).

Take a look here:

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Damascene/BRKDamas.html

Pidgey


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

hehehehehe!
no not Mahomet . demascene > because i breeder demascene its not it??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some kind of African Owl?

Pidgey


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks like some sort of owl or short-faced tumbler?  

Looks a lot more owlish than tumbler-ish though


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

is it a mix? looks a lil like a Dewlap?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Egyptian swift type?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Grim said:


> Egyptian swift type?


thats probably the best guess so far, but has too long of neck imo for a swift


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Perhaps a mix?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Looks like a plainhead Old German Owl to me.

Margaret


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

hrmm is it a mix? i think an english owl mix with a german owl..nice birds you have there. I like the black one


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Whatever he is, he's gorgeous....and possibly related to my beakless Bernadette! (Who is a Satinette, or so I'm led to believe)


----------

